# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  beni strumentali RF29

## Ornella P.

Nel rigo in oggetto occorre indicare, tra l'altro, i beni utilizzati in base a comodato.
A questo punto mi chiedo: stante questa indicazione, &#232; normale che lo stesso bene venga "dichiarato" da due soggetti ? Ossia il proprietario/comodante e il comodatario ?
Le istruzioni permettono al proprietario di non considerare i beni dati in comodato ? 
Grazie

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

Nel suddetto rigo vanno inseriti tutti i beni che sono nella disponibilità del contribuente a qualsiasi titolo e quindi anche a titolo di comodato e che sono considerati strumentali.
Evidentemente il comodante avendo ceduto in uso gratuito il bene al comodatario, non ha nella propria disponibilità il bene e pertanto non concorre a formare il valore complessivo dei beni strumentali.

----------


## Ornella P.

> Evidentemente il comodante avendo ceduto in uso gratuito il bene al comodatario, non ha nella propria disponibilità il bene e pertanto non concorre a formare il valore complessivo dei beni strumentali.

  Il fatto è che le istruzioni non dicono questo !
Quindi il principio che hai espresso, sebbene legittimo e condiviso da me, sembra non essere sancito da nessuna parte !!! 
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi !
Voi come vi comportare ? Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere questo problema. :Big Grin:

----------


## marco.M

> Il fatto è che le istruzioni non dicono questo !
> Quindi il principio che hai espresso, sebbene legittimo e condiviso da me, sembra non essere sancito da nessuna parte !!! 
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi !
> Voi come vi comportare ? Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere questo problema.

  Io mi comporto come il collega Giovanni5507, nel senso che nel rigo in oggetto vado ad indicare solo i beni di cui dispongo.
Saluti

----------


## Speedy

> Il fatto è che le istruzioni non dicono questo !
> Quindi il principio che hai espresso, sebbene legittimo e condiviso da me, sembra non essere sancito da nessuna parte !!!
> Non so se riesco a spiegarmi !
> Voi come vi comportare ? Non credo di essere l'unica ad avere questo problema.

  Credo che qualche volta bisogna avere il coraggio di fregarsene delle istruzioni ed agire secondo logica.
Suggerisco:
= se il comodante è una impresa soggetta a studi di settore, non dichiara ai fini SDS l'immobile ceduto in comodato in quanto non produttivo di reddito (andrebbero resi indeducibili dal reddito anche i relativi costi contabilizzati)
= se il comodante è un privato, non è tenuto a compilare gli SDS
= in conclusione, ai fini degli SDS dichiara il valore dell'immobile soltanto il comodatario
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

Ok, allora prendo il coraggio a due mani !  :Smile:   
grazie a tutti   

> Credo che qualche volta bisogna avere il coraggio di fregarsene delle istruzioni ed agire secondo logica.
> Suggerisco:
> = se il comodante è una impresa soggetta a studi di settore, non dichiara ai fini SDS l'immobile ceduto in comodato in quanto non produttivo di reddito (andrebbero resi indeducibili dal reddito anche i relativi costi contabilizzati)
> = se il comodante è un privato, non è tenuto a compilare gli SDS
> = in conclusione, ai fini degli SDS dichiara il valore dell'immobile soltanto il comodatario
> Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi aggancio a questa discussione per chiedervi come vi comportate in merito proprio alla questione dei beni utilizzati in comodato.
Le istruzioni, come si diceva sopra, non lasciano scampo: vogliono il "valore normale" (non il costo storico) dei beni utilizzati anche in comodato. 
- ma come si dimostra che il valore normale è quello che ha indicato il contribuente in dichiarazione ? Mi devo fare fare una perizia ?  :Smile:  
- e poi, penso al professionista al secondo, terzo anno di attività che, non avendo uno studio proprio, è "costretto" ad utilizzare quello di un collega, dove ci sono 50.000 euro tra compurter, softwares, e mobili. Cosa mettete nel rigo "beni strumentali"? 50.000 euro ???  :Big Grin:   
mi farebbe piacere sapere cosa pensate.

----------


## Speedy

> Mi aggancio a questa discussione per chiedervi come vi comportate in merito proprio alla questione dei beni utilizzati in comodato.
> Le istruzioni, come si diceva sopra, non lasciano scampo: vogliono il "valore normale" (non il costo storico) dei beni utilizzati anche in comodato. 
> - ma come si dimostra che il valore normale &#232; quello che ha indicato il contribuente in dichiarazione ? Mi devo fare fare una perizia ?  
> - e poi, penso al professionista al secondo, terzo anno di attivit&#224; che, non avendo uno studio proprio, &#232; "costretto" ad utilizzare quello di un collega, dove ci sono 50.000 euro tra compurter, softwares, e mobili. Cosa mettete nel rigo "beni strumentali"? 50.000 euro ???  
> mi farebbe piacere sapere cosa pensate.

  Cerco di rispettare quanto previsto dall'art. 9 comma 3 del TUIR con qualche piccola correzione personale, quindi:
= se si tratta di un immobile, indico il valore ici (se va bene all'erario, va bene anche a me)
= se si tratta di beni mobili, indico il valore residuo da ammortizzare chiedendolo al proprietario
= se tale valore non &#232; reperibile, me lo calcolo da solo (valore presunto di acquisto meno quote ammortamento ordinarie gi&#224; maturate)
= se il bene &#232; utilizzato da pi&#249; contribuenti, indico la quota parte
= se i criteri precedenti non mi fanno raggiungere un risultato, indico un valore a caso (in base all'umore del momento  :Big Grin:  ) 
Ciao

----------


## seta

= se i criteri precedenti non mi fanno raggiungere un risultato, indico un valore a caso (in base all'umore del momento  :Big Grin:  ) 
Questa sì che è "contabilità" creativa!! :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi sembra un criterio ineccepibile.
Ma pure gli immobili per gli studi di settore ?? Non è troppo ??  :Smile:   
ciao   

> Cerco di rispettare quanto previsto dall'art. 9 comma 3 del TUIR con qualche piccola correzione personale, quindi:
> = se si tratta di un immobile, indico il valore ici (se va bene all'erario, va bene anche a me)
> = se si tratta di beni mobili, indico il valore residuo da ammortizzare chiedendolo al proprietario
> = se tale valore non è reperibile, me lo calcolo da solo (valore presunto di acquisto meno quote ammortamento ordinarie già maturate)
> = se il bene è utilizzato da più contribuenti, indico la quota parte
> = se i criteri precedenti non mi fanno raggiungere un risultato, indico un valore a caso (in base all'umore del momento  ) 
> Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> Mi sembra un criterio ineccepibile.
> Ma pure gli immobili per gli studi di settore ?? Non è troppo ??   
> ciao

  Ah, parlavate degli studi di settore ?
Pensavo si trattasse del prospetto delle società non operative  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

No no, il DRAMMA è che si tratta proprio degli studi di settore !!!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:     :Smile:   
ciao   

> Ah, parlavate degli studi di settore ?
> Pensavo si trattasse del prospetto delle società non operative  
> Ciao

----------

